# Introducing...Carma vom Oz Haus!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Not quite sure what I'm getting myself into here, but I finally went and took the puppy plunge. My living situation is changing and things are a little hectic, but I couldn't pass up on the opportunity to take this little hellion. I think we are going to have a lot of fun together. She is a little spitfire and I'm sure she will be keeping me on my toes for a while. I have high hopes for her, so wish us luck!


Love by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Love by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 2/28/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 2/28/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 2/28/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 2/28/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

She is such a little fuzzball. I can't tell 100% if she's coated but she reminds me a whole lot of Falon's Kastle at this age.

I love her fluffy little butt :wub:

Carma 2/28/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 2/28/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 2/28/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 2/27/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 2/27/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 2/27/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Stay tuned for waaaay too many pictures. She is so quick and not photography ready like Aiden, so she is tough to capture on camera.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Reposting the first pic.

Love by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's adorable!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Great pictures for a beautiful puppy. You're so lucky! (yes I have severe puppy-itis).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! Wishing you a wonderful journey with her!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

She's adorable! I love the pic with her and Aiden. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures and misadventures. I also love her name, I'm on a C Litter list and that's one of my potentials.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I was racking my brain for other names besides Carma (since its relatively common) but I just kept coming back to it. It fits her well with all her little attitude. After all, Carma is a bitch


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cute little fluff ball


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice colors! It almost looks like a wolf as a puppy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

awwww she is lovely.!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats!!!!

Looks like Aiden loves her already, excited to watch her grow up through your photo's.

Aaaaaaand I'm jealous


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

YAY pictures!!!!
Wow she is adorable!!!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats! She is adorable!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

She is great! I am so jealous. Aidan seems to like her.


----------



## pinklady (Nov 30, 2012)

Aw, she's beautiful!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

She's really cute! Can't wait to see what you do with her


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow.. very cute! Congrats


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute!! Good luck with her!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations, she's a beauty


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Very excited for you (and us cause's its another puppy to watch grow up.. lol)!

Congrats.. 

And... I LOVE the name!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, she is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations!

Wow, she looks sassy and looks like she has attitude...I love her

Love the furry butt as well! lol


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see her!!!! 

And Paul is happy you kept Carma. Looks like our puppy will be Khalessi!

Play dates soon!!! With how big mine will be and how yours looks small, the four week difference shouldn't matter!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

MilesNY said:


> Can't wait to see her!!!!
> 
> And Paul is happy you kept Carma. Looks like our puppy will be Khalessi!
> 
> Play dates soon!!! With how big mine will be and how yours looks small, the four week difference shouldn't matter!!!


Awesome! Are you really going to use Khaleesi? I love that name. It's just not a fit for Carma 

You, Sierra, and I will all have to get them together for puppy sessions. I'm so excited!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

She is so so so so cute! And I love the pictures of her and Aiden all snuggled up. :wub:

Also, you're really not helping my case of puppy fever, haha.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Alexis.. she's adorable.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She is a cutie! Looks like Game of thrones is even affecting dog names!!!! 

Lee


----------



## hologrammoth (Jan 30, 2013)

She's adorable :wub: Congratulations!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope you are all prepared to be drowned in puppy pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

omg she is adorable!!!

Can't wait for more pictures.

Congrats!!


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats. Cool pics. Here is to 16 or so healthy years........


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GatorDog said:


> I can't tell 100% if she's coated but she reminds me a whole lot of Falon's Kastle at this age.


I CAN, and yes, she does! :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She's CUTE!!! I wondered if she might be coated when I saw the pics in my Flickr feed.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope you will inundate us with puppy pictures!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She is definitely fluffy..I will try and take more tomorrow morning. I'm not going to lie, if she looked anything like Halo or Kastle I could die happy. Crappy rain cut our photo session short today, but the more I look at her, the more I think she has a coat. She's even got long hairs on the back of her hocks. Her body hair doesn't seem too long and she doesn't have super long ear floofs yet though...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Someone's ears went up today!


Carma 3/1/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

"What was that??"

Carma 3/1/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 3/1/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Comin' at ya!

Carma 3/1/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh gosh, look at her little pencil toes:wub:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I know I've already said it... but I'll say it again... congrats!!!! She's so freaking cute!!!!


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Love those sables.

Mary


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What an adorable fluffball, as always your pictures are amazing..


----------



## KoaGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

Awe, she has fluffy pants just like Koa did...Love the lil fluff balls..


----------

